# 29" TROUT.....FINALLY!!!



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

I finally (after years of trying) caught a "trophy" trout.
29" 8.06 lbs. Good enough fot 3rd in the STAR (for now anyway).


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Nice fish... Congrats


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

CONGRATS.....SWEEEEET


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Very pretty fish there Jamie, congratulations on the trophy. What did she hit?


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Nice fish Jamie!!!


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

kenny said:


> Very pretty fish there Jamie, congratulations on the trophy. What did she hit?


Red Corky FatBoy... "NEAR" East Matagorda


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

That is a great looking fish. Congrats


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Sweet Fish!!!


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Kinda looks like the intracoastal. Nice fish!


----------



## TomL (May 1, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Good Job!*

Way to go Jamie, that is a beautiful fish!

Kelly


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

That is a nice fish you got there Sir. congrats!!!!


----------



## GroMo (Feb 12, 2007)

*Nice Speck...*

Those fatboys work all year...How sweet it is.

Awsome fish! Congrats.... Gromo


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

It is. Sargent Bait Camp. That is where I went to weigh her. And, I forgot my camera, had to call the wife and have her come there to take pictures. OOPS!



SargentMike said:


> Kinda looks like the intracoastal. Nice fish!


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

get it mounted for sure!wtg


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

nice catch!


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

sweet dude my daughter caught a 7 pounder and i have yet to even catch one that big way to go


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice feech... Good luck on the star !


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats on that fish!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice fish! Congratulations!


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm still tryin for a keeper for me...wtg!


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

AwwwRIIIIGHT!

Way to go, man!

Tell us more about the catch!


----------



## AlvinBigDog (Aug 2, 2007)

*Trout*

Super!... I've been trying for 40+ years and have yet to score one that nice. GOOD job!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

You caught it next to my buddy Joel. He said yall thought it was a red.


----------



## ICAST4REDS (Jul 24, 2008)

REALLY NICE MAN YOU BEAT MY BEST TROUT AND THATS WHY WE FISH.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

sweet!


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Dang nice fish,,


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice'un .........congrats


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

where at man 
d


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

wow congrats good looking fish


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

AWESOME!!! congrats on the PB.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Very Nice!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## AQUAA MANN (Jul 24, 2008)

good fish man hope it holds for ya... i need to get me a gig king.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Super nice trout.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

nice fish


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

nice fish


----------



## Knot stopping (Apr 24, 2008)

That's a nice trout....congrats!!!!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

cong.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't care who you are, that big boy will get your heart racing.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd marry her


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks Guys.... I'm REALLY excited.


​


----------

